# Saint Marys River Camping Trip



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

Awesome pictures! I would love to go camping there one of these days.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks like a fantastic time. Panfish and small bass on fly is about as good as it gets. I've caught 100lb plus tarpon and other saltwater battlers on fly, but theres something about sweetwater fly fishing on small water. Maybe it takes me back to my childhood or something, but its great fun either way. Nice pic's and a beautiful place too. - eric


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Great Report! Looks like lots of fun!


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

VERY cool Tom, that looked like a great trip!



did ya'll catch any Specs?


L.R.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

No specs


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like a great trip.  Panfish on a 4 wt


----------



## buck (Dec 14, 2006)

cool trip.


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

It was a super trip.great company, good food,good drink, good weather,beautiful river,lots of Gheenoes, pan fish on a *1wt*---Just doesn't get much better. Wish *you all* had been there!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> It was a super trip.great company, good food,good drink, good weather,beautiful river,lots of Gheenoes, pan fish on a *1wt*---Just doesn't get much better. Wish *you all* had been there!


a 1wt, isn't that what they call a buggy whip?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

It was a real education to watch whitefly fish with that rod. It seemed like he had almost no false casts.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Here are some of whitefly's photos. The last one is me using my phone to check the forum ;D


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

That was a great trip! We should plan another and bring the kids. Mine would love swimming off those sandbars.


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

great pics 

look s like a great place to go camping


----------

